#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to convert PDF to word on Mac?

## hourer

Hi,guys.Is there any one tell me how to convert PDF to word on Mac?
I am a teacher from New York.Recently I have a download some PDF file need to transfer to word as material for my working.As I use Mac OS has been doubly difficult for me,beacuse I am not familiar with mac system.
So any idea helpfully would be appreciated.

----------


## Kyle123

Hi hourer,

It depends whether the PDF is mostly text or a mixture of text and images. I seem to think that copying and pasting from preview is pretty successful on mac, particularly on some of the later version of OSX. Seem to think apple made an announcement saying they made this easier.

If your document has a lot of images/layout etc, this might not be particularly successful and you may need to download some third party software - try googling PDF to Word Mac, plenty of stuff comes up  :Smilie:

----------


## sinajiun

I am not familiar with the MAC operating system or if the operating system has anything to do with the conversion. Another point is I don't know what version (if any) of Adobe Acrobat you have (Standard or Professional) but, I am almost certain that you cannot export from an Adobe Reader. The best you can probably do there is to cut & paste...then reformat (you may have to do that as well from the Standard or Professional versions).
By the way, you go to visit this article about how to convert PDF files to Word(.doc) on Mac, which have details' tutorial to help you out.
Good luck.

----------


## belly

I think that You will need an extra application like Adobe Acrobat. Converting PDF to Word is not so easy (on any OS). I tried this once on a Windows PC, but the result was so bad, that I gave up. I don't know how many documents You have and what You need them for. But sometimes it is just quicker to just copy the text from the PDF and to paste it in a word editor and to edit it there.

----------


## royUK

There are some online services which you can use to uplpad the file then receive a Word copy emailed back. Not sure if it works with a Mac.

I have the suite of tools available here and can convert from pdf to Word easily. Again check if it works on a Mac

----------


## Yocihope

There’s a easy and free way, just go to docs.google.com, click the upload button to upload your pdf file. Remember to check the option "Convert text from PDF or image files to Google Docs documents " before you click the “start upload” button. After the upload is done you can find the converted file on your Google Docs, now copy the texts to an empty word file, done! With this method you can also convert pdf to ppt if you copy the converted tsts to your empty ppt file.
Or you can simply use a converter which will save you a lot of time and trouble. To find out how to convert pdf to word on mac you can also go to adobe’s website.

----------


## Yocihope

> Theres a easy and free way, just go to docs.google.com, click the upload button to upload your pdf file. Remember to check the option "Convert text from PDF or image files to Google Docs documents " before you click the start upload button. After the upload is done you can find the converted file on your Google Docs, now copy the texts to an empty word file, done! With this method you can also convert pdf to ppt if you copy the converted tsts to your empty ppt file.
> Or you can simply use a converter which will save you a lot of time and trouble. To find out how to convert pdf to word on mac you can also go to adobes website.



and I remember seeing a online converting website that can convert pdf to word for you, but why bother if you can do it by yourself with a few steps!

----------

